# fall cycle



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

well im done with pct..Time to plan a new cycle recomp time!
testoviron 500mg 15 weeks                   
tren E 200-400mg 12 weeks    
anadrol 50mg 4 -6 weeks                           
dec 1 its on


----------



## Yaya (Oct 5, 2013)

Drop the drol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 5, 2013)

Enjoy the benifits of tren...take it easy

If i recall youve got experiance with.. Test e, deca,dbol and dnp


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Enjoy the benifits of tren...take it easy



thats not a bad idea.Nothing is set in stone yet


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

BB u should do drol for 8 weeks. No anadrol no cycle.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 5, 2013)

Imo he should add 1 compound at a time to each cycle..no need to overdue it..

Ive never ran drol or any orals for years and i have been just fine..

So many fuks on these sites who load themselves up with shit..those same guys look like shit..

I can easily count 5 guys that are abusing these compounds who look like pure fat shit...

Bundy, you do what you want but i say see how you react to one new thing before adding 2 new things
.espcially when tren and drol are game changers..

You said dbol worked wonders.. My question is..why fix whats not broke?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Imo he should add 1 compound at a time to each cycle..no need to overdue it..
> 
> Ive never ran drol or any orals for years and i have been just fine..
> 
> ...


solid advice by a seasoned vet..I did go hard on the orals last cycle I may just give my liver a rest this cycle.See what trens all about


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree entirely with Yaya...and if you add more than 1 compound at a time you won't know which one is causing any of the sides that might occur. Won't know if it the drol or tren. Baby steps...one at a time. Be patent and grow brother 
Doesn't hurt to keep a personal log recording pin days and over all side effects and how you feel during the cycle. So when you become more advanced with your cycles you can easily refer back to what ran smoothly and what caused what sides and what you did to successfully get rid of them.

Also get some prami or caber for your possible prolactin issues with the tren. Which I hope you already know considering you have a history with deca.

Best of luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> I agree entirely with Yaya...and if you add more than 1 compound at a time you won't know which one is causing any of the sides that might occur. Won't know if it the drol or tren. Baby steps...one at a time. Be patent and grow brother
> Doesn't hurt to keep a personal log recording pin days and over all side effects and how you feel during the cycle. So when you become more advanced with your cycles you can easily refer back to what ran smoothly and what caused what sides and what you did to successfully get rid of them.
> 
> Also get some prami or caber for your possible prolactin issues with the tren. Which I hope you already know considering you have a history with deca.
> ...


yes i know the game well..thank u


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks good to me... But im in pct so any cycle sounds good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> I agree entirely with Yaya...and if you add more than 1 compound at a time you won't know which one is causing any of the sides that might occur. Won't know if it the drol or tren. Baby steps...one at a time. Be patent and grow brother
> Doesn't hurt to keep a personal log recording pin days and over all side effects and how you feel during the cycle. So when you become more advanced with your cycles you can easily refer back to what ran smoothly and what caused what sides and what you did to successfully get rid of them.
> 
> Also get some prami or caber for your possible prolactin issues with the tren. Which I hope you already know considering you have a history with deca.
> ...


I didnt need  caber for deca.I like to see if i need something before taking it


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 5, 2013)

God I love drol.  it's hard to tell anyone to leave it out of a cycle,  especially one of my buddies lol.  I've never used tren though.  that's a pretty badass looking cycle bundy but maybe yaya is right..  however,  i didn't get any nasty sides from drol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> God I love drol.  it's hard to tell anyone to leave it out of a cycle,  especially one of my buddies lol.  I've never used tren though.  that's a pretty badass looking cycle bundy but maybe yaya is right..  however,  i didn't get any nasty sides from drol.



i dont get sides from gear..I always have everything on hand to combat sides but i never just take it untill i feel i need it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

i need to get more testoviron


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> yes i know the game well..thank u



Just dropping off my 2 cents 
Enjoy the tren!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 5, 2013)

It's been a while since I heard about testoviron. Which mix do you have? 50, 100, 250. You gonna pin it every 2 or  3 days?

Just curious BB.  It's a pretty effective compound.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> God I love drol.  it's hard to tell anyone to leave it out of a cycle,  especially one of my buddies lol.  I've never used tren though.  that's a pretty badass looking cycle bundy but maybe yaya is right..  however,  i didn't get any nasty sides from drol.




Same here, especially if you're looking to recomp... Can't beat tren and drol. Hell can't beat tren and drol for a meet either!  But I think yaya is right on this one. One at a time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Seeker said:


> It's been a while since I heard about testoviron. Which mix do you have? 50, 100, 250. You gonna pin it every 2 or  3 days?
> 
> Just curious BB.  It's a pretty effective compound.


i got the 250..I got enough for 500mg for 15 weeks but i wanna get more so i can have the option to bump to 750


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Seeker said:


> It's been a while since I heard about testoviron. Which mix do you have? 50, 100, 250. You gonna pin it every 2 or  3 days?
> 
> Just curious BB.  It's a pretty effective compound.



its the test E not the one with prop in it


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 5, 2013)

I like saving orals for the end when long esters are clearing, right up to PCT. The tren would have already been clearing your system for 3 weeks by the time you stop the test (and start the Drol) so any new sides would be from the Drol.. other than that **** taking more pills, just push oil.


----------



## don draco (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like it'll be a great run.. I've read good things about the drol tren combo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> I like saving orals for the end when long esters are clearing, right up to PCT. The tren would have already been clearing your system for 3 weeks by the time you stop the test (and start the Drol) so any new sides would be from the Drol.. other than that **** taking more pills, just push oil.



I like them more as a kicker but i ran var at the end of a cycle and it was awesome too


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Imo he should add 1 compound at a time to each cycle..no need to overdue it..
> 
> Ive never ran drol or any orals for years and i have been just fine..
> 
> ...



Solid advice right here. Now I just need to figure out how to make a "Reputation Comment" for Yaya...damn technology...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Enjoy the benifits of tren...take it easy
> 
> If i recall youve got experiance with.. Test e, deca,dbol and dnp



npp and var too!


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it's awesome that everyone is looking out.

Another way to look at it though is the Tren will take a few weeks to kick with that ester so you wouldn't really have to worry about the Drol and Tren bumping heads if you shortened the time you start with the Drol. 3 or 4 weeks will take you right into Trenville  

HDH


----------



## losieloos (Oct 6, 2013)

BB forgot to add...if u have the balls to include the drol...run it at the same time when the tren is in full swings


----------



## losieloos (Oct 6, 2013)

You'll thank me later....


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 6, 2013)

Drol interests me...hmmm....got my gears turning


----------



## Yaya (Oct 6, 2013)

im not disagreeing with anyone who runs drol and loves it, **** i have a good friend running drol right now and is in love and has gained huge weight since starting...


but for someone like bundy who is still feeling out certain hormones i think its irresponsible to tell him to toss tren and drol into his next cycle..

no doubt that drol is a great mass gainer, but fukk... let the dude take it one step at a time.

but once again, bundy... do what you want..

personally i would run  testoviron/tren e/dbol...(you loved dbol, imagine it stacked with hg test and tren which you will also love)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2013)

Yaya said:


> im not disagreeing with anyone who runs drol and loves it, **** i have a good friend running drol right now and is in love and has gained huge weight since starting...
> 
> 
> but for someone like bundy who is still feeling out certain hormones i think its irresponsible to tell him to toss tren and drol into his next cycle..
> ...



I agree yaya


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 6, 2013)

Goodluck Bundy !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

took my first pin of tren and testoviron today...tren E looks like im breakin the rules..lets see if i can hang


----------



## Azog (Nov 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> took my first pin of tren and testoviron today...tren E looks like im breakin the rules..lets see if i can hang



Good luck on the cycle, I am sure it will do you wonders. You decide on drol vs no drol?

Also, good job on making it to December 1st . Waiting is a bitch hahaha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

Azog said:


> Good luck on the cycle, I am sure it will do you wonders. You decide on drol vs no drol?
> 
> Also, good job on making it to December 1st . Waiting is a bitch hahaha.



ya i got bitches that need to ride the bundy express as soon as possible ..fuk dec..yes brother i kept a good amount of size from my last dbol deca cycle.Now I wanna get back to the shredded bundy just like u dog


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

as much as I want var dbol or drol..im still debating ..If i dont do orals im gonna run 400 tren for a little see how i feel after week 3 4 then crank that shit up


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> as much as I want var dbol or drol..im still debating ..If i dont do orals im gonna run 400 tren for a little see how i feel after week 3 4 then crank that shit up



I've heard that tren & drol have great synergy.  But var would also be a great choice for a recomp.   You planning on taking a break from the orals?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

don draco said:


> I've heard that tren & drol have great synergy.  But var would also be a great choice for a recomp.   You planning on taking a break from the orals?



idk yet..i do love orals


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2013)

don draco said:


> I've heard that tren & drol have great synergy.  But var would also be a great choice for a recomp.   You planning on taking a break from the orals?



High dosed drol will bring about an amazing recomp. Kills the appetite and spares muscle. It's a recipe for success when stacked with tren. Just prepare to feel like shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2013)

about to add in some blue hearts...bitches love juiceheads


----------



## Yaya (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad you started...enjoy the tren and drink a beer while not on orals...


You fukker


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

so this is the deal..500mg testoviron 400mg tren E 50mg blue heart dbol..Im 4 pins in and feeling real good which means this fukin gear is strong..very strong..Im horny and i wanna rape every lady I see even the ugly ones.This is gonna be a mean cycle


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel sorry for all the fat chics in Jersey. They have no idea what's up about to hit them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I feel sorry for all the fat chics in Jersey. They have no idea what's up about to hit them



lmao...hahaha


----------



## Magical (Feb 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im horny and i wanna rape every lady I see even the ugly ones



I always feel like that ha ha


----------



## Deidre (Feb 18, 2014)

What did I just walk into? 0_o  haha


Being serious, I know NADA...NO-THING about cycling and all that,_ but_...I will still wish you good luck with whatever you choose. 

And may the women of Jersey brace themselves


----------



## Magical (Feb 19, 2014)

Deidre said:


> What did I just walk into? 0_o  haha
> 
> 
> Being serious, I know NADA...NO-THING about cycling and all that,_ but_...I will still wish you good luck with whatever you choose.
> ...




Lol! Busted!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2014)

damn i forget about this thread....yup everything is going great getting jacked


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2014)

Add the drol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Add the drol



hell yes i will


----------



## Magical (Feb 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> damn i forget about this thread....yup everything is going great getting jacked



Thats what its all about, get jacked!


----------

